
TomTom Selling Data to Cops - nhangen
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/160861/tom-toms-sleazy-way-make-gps-revenue-shortfall
======
kmfrk
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2491729>.

~~~
nhangen
Ah, sorry about that.

~~~
kmfrk
There's basically no way of knowing of knowing it, so you're excused. :)

------
maeon3
Telling all my friends not to buy a TomTom because it increases your liklihood
of getting a speeding ticket.

This is about as good an idea as a grocery store deciding to use paintball
guns to bean annoying customers that are blocking the isles with carts.

